# Boxship MSC Idil suffered explosion and water ingress, Caribbean [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Boxship MSC Idil suffered an explosion late afternoon May 11 2012 approximately 60 nautical miles north of San Juan, Puerto Rico

More...


----------

